# Porter-Cable Pancake Compressor problem



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Porter-Cable Pancake Compressor that has just started leaking. I disassembled it tonight, again, and I found a small pin hole in the head. grrrr


(You should be able to click for a full size image)

The hole looks way to symmetrical to be an "accident." Does anyone have any have thoughts about the hole? Can it be fixed, and how, or am I in the market for a new compressor?

Thanks,


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Well if you are sure it's a defect…you could try some epoxy or liquidsteel unless you think it's under warranty. It's not like you are going to ruin it. Get McGyver on it!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas: I couldn't tell exactly where the pinhole was, but if it's not too big, you can fix it with some JB Weld. I 've used it on several small holes, and it works good. It's a two-part mix, like epoxy. Mix it together, put in on front and back, let dry(it drys pretty quick, but let it set up for a couple hours, and your back in business. Hope this helps.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

That doesnt look like a defect. Are you sure that is what's leaking?


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I'm not sure that is a defect. Looks like it is suppose to be there.

Mine leaks down if anything is attached to the hose, seems the seal in the coupling isn't perfect any more. So I just disconnect each time.

Try draining it at petcock, take hose off, plug it, re-pressurize and let it sit to see if it leaks down. If it doesn't leak down, then you need a new hose or patience. Won't cost anything except a plug to try.

Steve.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

No question, that is where the leak is. I went back to the shop after posting this question and took a closer look at the head and value assembly. The hole is right over one of the exhaust values. I can see a mark on the valve too. I'm going to guess that the compressor must have sucked in something small and it get compressed right through the top of the head.

I might try some JB-Weld on it but you can't put any on the inside of the head as that area is a valve seat. But I seriously doubt that JB will hold on the outside of the head at 150 psi.

I found some replacement parts at www.ereplacementparts.com The head, gasket and valve assembly, w/ shipping, is $50. I might try ordering just the head. If that doesn't fix it, then I'll look for a new compressor.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Good luck and be careful Chuck.

When I went to buy a new compressor I ended up buying a bicycle and a new refrigerator.

Bothus


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

you sure it isnt some kind of cross-over port or something to draw a vacuum cause it does look to perfect and centered to be just random.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

>> you sure it isnt some kind of cross-over port or something

This is what I was thinking when I posted the question but it really doesn't look like it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Chunky,
Not sure what the shipping will be but here is a link that has prices that are pretty reasonable.

Does that hole go thru to the outside of the head?


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

So- I have one of these compressors and about a month ago I experienced a leak. Thinking back to SteveMI's comment- I may have had something hooked up. Anyway- I just got mad, shut it down, let it drain etc. Then about a week later I decided to try it again and it is no longer leaking.

I'd go with the though that the whole is suppose to be there. I don't believe that looks like an accident- its perfectly round and perfectly placed.

Perhaps is the hose thing?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine leaks down if I leave the hose connected…not thru the hose , but the coupler.
I used some dishsoap and water in a spray bottle to find the exact point of the leak because I didn't know if the hose had become porous or what was leaking for sure. I do now : )

If you're referring to the tiny hole that appears in the "rainbow" part of the casting , it looks like it is meant to be there. What condition is the head gasket in ? Usually , once you disturb a gasket , it is no longer able to seal properly.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Just found this little gem:

"I think the problem is the tank check valve. If the valve doesn't seal off air will bleed back to the cylinder. There is a small vent hole in the cylinder head to bleed off the air escaping from the check valve. A new check valve should solve the problem."

Oh and BTW, I've got enough sense to know that it's not a hose leaking. If the hose is leaking, that would be a good trick sense the hose is upstairs in the garage.


----------



## pakuchn (May 28, 2012)

ChunkyC,

I have the same issue. Can you please tell me the part number and where you purchased your Check Valve?

Thank you..


----------



## pakuchn (May 28, 2012)

Issue has been resolved. I took the check valve out, sprayed W-40
in it. Waited all night for it to dry, put it back and it all works like new.


----------

